# Kormorner Tumbler Central PA



## italianlake (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a found Komorner tumbler that needs a good home. (There is also a possible second tumbler 1 mile from me that was found and needs a home also). This bird is active, doesn't have any medical issues I know of, other than it has some thinning in it's neck feathers (I don't know if it's normal or not) He or she is very inquisitive, not terribly afraid of people, and eats well. Until this bird showed up in my drive, I have never had any intention of keeping pigeons, but I will build a loft to keep it if I have too. This bird has already endeared itself to our family, and must go to a home that will care for it. I feel both would be better off with someone that knows how to properly care for them, so if anyone out there has the capacity to take in 2 tumblers, I would love to hear from you. I am in contact with the woman who has the other tumbler, and I think they should both go to a good home. She is less than a mile from me, so chances are they came from the same place originally. I am located 30 min from York pa, 20 to Hershey, 20 to Lancaster (downtown Harrisburg). We have exhausted every means of finding the original owner. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring for the bird, hopefully someone will respond and they will be lucky to have them.*


----------



## italianlake (Aug 17, 2012)

*Picture...*

Here's a picture of the bird


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

that looks like a Capuchine (?). Great bird!!!! I hope you find it a good home and/or even better you and your family are able to give it a home. Old Dutch Capuchines are a beautiful and not difficult pigeon breed. Thanks for taking this bird in. I wonder how it got lost in the first place.


----------



## italianlake (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for correcting the type of bird, we were going by "google images" and hadn't realized how thick the komorner tumbler's neck is in comparison to the capuchine. We just pulled up a bunch of pictures, and I think you are completely correct. (Of course I really don't know a thing about pigeons, I didn't even realize there were any other than homers/ racers and "city" pigeons before this guy showed up!)


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

definitely a capuchine. contact link Martin in Harrisburg


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

you can also contact salena at [email protected] , she's in harrisburg and has capuchines


----------



## italianlake (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for all your support on this forum, the Capuchine pigeon, (who I mistakenly ID'd as a Kormorner) has now gone to a forever home, based off of recommendations and referrals from other members. I feel confident that the bird will receive the love and care it deserves! Thanks, Again...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

italianlake said:


> Thank you for all your support on this forum, the Capuchine pigeon, (who I mistakenly ID'd as a Kormorner) has now gone to a forever home, based off of recommendations and referrals from other members. I feel confident that the bird will receive the love and care it deserves! Thanks, Again...


*Thank you for your update and helping this bird.*


----------

